# Iron out vs iron x



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

After using iron x this weekend iv decided its smell is truly terrible and lingers on the drive leaving a nasty after smell, however I find it very good, in comparison to other similar products.

How does AF iron out compare? 

Im ready to purchase after christmas as need some.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

They all stink, doesn't matter which you buy the smell won't be good.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Iron Out is very fast reacting when sprayed on, and does not smell as bad as Iron x, just as effective but the smell odour strength is no where near to Iron x, you will be impressed with Iron out :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

rob think about this :-

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=290129&highlight=dw+awards


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Not tried either. I've just bought CCC Dissolver and it seemed to work great on tar and exhaust stains on bumper, but also smells truely awful, but great product!!!!


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm afraid it is the active ingredient that makes it smell so bad. 

We've tried over the years to add perfumes and flowery scents, but really it just stinks! :lol:

We are particularly pleased to have won the DW Tyre and Wheel Product of 2012 and look forward to defending it in 2013! :devil:


Andy


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Iv got wolfs decon gel and weren't too impressed, cost less but had to use loads more and does smell better imo. May give iron out a try then may resort back to iron x if not good enough.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

CarPro.UK said:


> I'm afraid it is the active ingredient that makes it smell so bad.
> 
> We've tried over the years to add perfumes and flowery scents, but really it just stinks! :lol:
> 
> ...


Haha its a tough one i bet. It really didn't mix well with my hangover. Couldn't stand the smell but i have found it is a very good product and deserved to win out of the products i have used. The mother got scared when i turned her 12 month old white scirocco purple.


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> Haha its a tough one i bet. It really didn't mix well with my hangover. Couldn't stand the smell but i have found it is a very good product and deserved to win out of the products i have used. The mother got scared when i turned her 12 month old white scirocco purple.


Believe it or not the 2012 version smells delicious when compared to the original! :doublesho

Worth trying other brands just to make sure you are still using the best products for your car. Give me a shout when you want to re-order Iron-X. 

Andy


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

CarPro.UK said:


> Believe it or not the 2012 version smells delicious when compared to the original! :doublesho
> 
> Worth trying other brands just to make sure you are still using the best products for your car. Give me a shout when you want to re-order Iron-X.
> 
> Andy


Iv never tried the other stuff but its possible for me to be re-ordering 500ml or more.

Rob


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> Iv never tried the other stuff but its possible for me to be re-ordering 500ml or more.
> 
> Rob


Tried two otheirs rob and I just 1ltr refills know as does the job every time for me and 1ltr works out better value:thumb:


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Tried two theirs rob and I just 1ltr refills know as does the job every time for me and 1ltr works out better value:thumb:


We do 4litre, and 20litre too! :argie: :lol:

Andy


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Iv started buying in bulk now so andy maybe be getting more of my hard earned cash  haha


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I just use IronX personally,if it ain't broke etc, so i haven't bothered to buy Iron out, the smell don't concern me it works that's all that matters to me at the end of the day


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Dj.X-Ray said:


> I just use IronX personally,if it ain't broke etc, so i haven't bothered to buy Iron out, the smell don't concern me it works that's all that matters to me at the end of the day


Its just the smell after iv done the car I'm not fond of. But as you say it does the job.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I use Purple Rain and that also smells like rotting cats p!ss.


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> I use Purple Rain and that also smells like rotting cats p!ss.


Who told you the secret ingredient?! :doublesho

:lol:

Andy


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

rob_vrs said:


> Its just the smell after iv done the car I'm not fond of. But as you say it does the job.


Put a peg on your nose rob lol:wave:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Andy
I wish I found reload years ago!!!
What a great lsp, I'm a wax man really but this has changed my way of thinking :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Dj.X-Ray said:


> Put a peg on your nose rob lol:wave:


Haha it is an option, more the parents I'm worried about as also use there electric and water along with stinking the front of the house haha


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Ill need a 20L soon Andy. My 4L stashes are nearly gone!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

A random question is iron x safe on powder coated wheels?


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Yes it is since powdercoat is the strongest and most resistant wheel finish out there..


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

xJay1337 said:


> Yes it is since powdercoat is the strongest and most resistant wheel finish out there..


Haha funny you should say that, just on a thread i put up a while discussing how poor my wheels have held up to swirls etc etc haha.


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Iron x is amazing, it's a shame every time I use it, it goes in my eyes :'(


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Samh92 said:


> Iron x is amazing, it's a shame every time I use it, it goes in my eyes :'(


That has to hurt?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

great gonzo said:


> That has to hurt?


It stings a little but goes straight away haha i do the same.


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Not so much hurt but the smell sure does stick around and a lot of rubbing of the eyes


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Maby all this iron bad smell comes down to being linked to iron?The smell makes you sick...has anybody ever chewed a iron tablet?literally makes you feel sick.Maby its just an iron thing?


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

I recently tried B-H Korrosol as an alternative to Iron X... it definitely doesn't smell just as bad :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

xJay1337 said:


> Yes it is since powdercoat is the strongest and most resistant wheel finish out there..


Yes but the kerb always wins in any battle


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

fallout remover from autosmart

doesnt turn purple
but works just the same

5 l for 15£ no brainer


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Iron X has been the best out of most used on a daily basis for me. Break duster just didnt work well enough imo. Iron out does bleed well but have found on clean wheel after using iron out, iron x still made plenty more contamination bleed out afterwards. I had high hopes from the Bilthamber korosol offering. The smell is certainly far more bearable but as for effectiveness, didnt target fallout as well as hoped.



great gonzo said:


> Andy
> I wish I found reload years ago!!!
> What a great lsp, I'm a wax man really but this has changed my way of thinking :thumb:


Its one of those unsung heroes for LSP's. Been a great product for a number of events for me and love the stuff.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

CarPro.UK said:


> We do 4litre, and 20litre too! :argie: :lol:
> 
> Andy


When are you getting the 1L bottles in stock? (Not the eco refill as stupidly chucked my other bottle away.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Yes but the kerb always wins in any battle


Hahah ha

no.






:lol:


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> When are you getting the 1L bottles in stock? (Not the eco refill as stupidly chucked my other bottle away.


They are on their way. :thumb:

Andy


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

CarPro.UK said:


> They are on their way. :thumb:
> 
> Andy


Look out for my order  feel free to throw freebies in haha.

Rob


----------



## Wayno (Dec 30, 2012)

Just ordered my bottle of Carpro's Iron X. Sounds quite a good product, along with a few other items too.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Wayno said:


> Just ordered my bottle of Carpro's Iron X. Sounds quite a good product, along with a few other items too.


It is good


----------

